# Elonex Exentia Drivers help!



## lee85boro (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a friend who has just formatted thier elonex exentia media center pc, she does not have any drivers that came with the machine.
i have looked all over the internet but have not yet found any, i have tried going to elonex and xentia webpages and have found that they are no longer up and running which maks me a little angry becuase they should atleast be support for these machines, seem like that company has went bankrupt or into liquidation ?!?  

Could anyone at all help me find all the drivers for the Elonex - Exentia


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

If you can identify the parts inside of the machine, it would be possible to go directly to the individual manufacturer's' websites and download the drivers that way. 

For instance, if the motherboard is based on an Intel chipset, you could download the drivers for that from Intel...

If the video card is from nvidia, you could go their site and download the drivers for it from there...

etc etc etc. 

If you want too, you could provide the specifications for the system here and I'm sure people here or myself could point to the sites you'd need to go.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Or if you can use something like Everest Home to Identify the Motherboard you can go to the motherboard website and download the proper drivers for it most times. you can download it from here. http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html 
You can then copy it to CD then install it on her computer and use it. It is free. And in most cases will tell you the Manufacturer and model of the Motherboard.


----------



## lee85boro (Jun 13, 2006)

ok will be doing that cheers


----------



## lee85boro (Jun 13, 2006)

its no good, it wont show the drivers for the ethernet wireless adapter
can anyone please help me with this one!?

im looking for the elonex exentia drivers for the eithernet wireless adapter.
cheers


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

To be able to identify if there is another company involved in the production of the drivers for the Wireless adapter, it is possible that the motherboard manufacturer (unless Elonex) manufactured their own motherboard) would list the drivers needed. Does EVerest show the Wireless adapter at all?


----------



## lee85boro (Jun 13, 2006)

no it wont show any drivers for the adapter


----------



## lee85boro (Jun 13, 2006)

its been a few weeks now and still no luck.. i have looked through search engines and certain driver sites for the correct drivers but still not have found them.
i know its a big favour for someone to spend time looking for these its just i feel like im looking in all the wrong places. or even if someone has some driver sites that they could show me and i could look for myself.
thanks agin


----------



## shmogs (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

I have an extentia, what drivers do you require? I believe the wireless & network adaptors are as follows Broadcom 802.11g, 1394 Net Adaptor & Intel(R) PRO/100 VE


----------



## lee85boro (Jun 13, 2006)

cheers i'll download and test them- nay help on more drivers for that ?


----------



## i8thepie (Mar 6, 2007)

hi Ive just been given a elonex Exentia pc i had install windows mce on it and have been looking for drivers too cant find a ethernet or modem drivers also what software does the pc usualy come with i see at the of the pcthere is a red white yellow inputs top the pc. Can the be used to use a game console vcr etc on a pc? i got teh wirless driver by putting a xp cd in he drive and adding hardware it picked it up if thats any help automaticly.


----------



## georgec7 (Mar 16, 2007)

Your elonex is the same as a Gateway 610. Go to the gateway site . Download the drives for the gateway 610. write them to a disc. Unzip them on the elonex and install.

It took me 3 weeks to find this out - I got so p******d off with the thing!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## mattyboythomas (Jul 31, 2007)

georgec7 said:


> Your elonex is the same as a Gateway 610. Go to the gateway site . Download the drives for the gateway 610. write them to a disc. Unzip them on the elonex and install.
> 
> It took me 3 weeks to find this out - I got so p******d off with the thing!!
> 
> Good luck!!


You are a genius my [email protected]!


----------



## 27clare27 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi

I am having the same problem with finding drivers for my exentia media centre. Did you manage to get the gateway drivers? If so did they work?

I am a beginner at all of this and couldn't seem to get them to work????

Clare


----------



## abrody (May 12, 2008)

I set up a company Ever-changing World a while back specialising in Elonex spares and repairs. We have some ex-employees from the technical dept of Elonex plc and can now repair, provide parts and drivers for most Elonex items. We have Exentias coming in all the time and make a number of recovery cds for owners needing to reinstall. www.elonexparts.com and www.everchangingworld.com
020 8203 7774. Call if you need any help.


----------



## Cakeepops (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello everyone, this is my first time on techguy and i'm not really clued up with the workings of computers but i'll try and explain my problem.
My teenage son inherited a exentia from his late Auntie when we couldn't get the wireless router to connect to the pc my son thought it would be a good idea to restore the pc back 5 years!!
It is now asking for a password for the administrator that we havn't got has anyone any idea what i should do?
Thanks


----------



## Cakeepops (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks you,
Do i need just turn it on and put a new windows cd in? Sorry but i did say i'm fairly clueless.
Cakes


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Basically yes. But while installing Windows again, you lose all dat on the hard drive and after installing it you'll have to install everything else, like device drivers and anti-virus and firewall again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

BG-0, you have about 5 minutes to edit the profanity out of your post above. We do not need this kind of language here!!!!!!!!!!!! As for your comment on cracking passwords, I would HIGHLY suggest a review of the forum rules!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cakeepops said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first time on techguy and i'm not really clued up with the workings of computers but i'll try and explain my problem.
> My teenage son inherited a exentia from his late Auntie when we couldn't get the wireless router to connect to the pc my son thought it would be a good idea to restore the pc back 5 years!!
> It is now asking for a password for the administrator that we havn't got has anyone any idea what i should do?
> Thanks


UNDO the restore point.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

BG-0 said:


> Post removed by ADMIN.


Time's up.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Geez. Sorry. I was at work so I couldn't remove/edit that. I forgot that making discussing such subject was prohibited. It was a wild draw, desperate, made at 4 AM while just trying to stay awake. I'm sorry for this another violation.  I really am. Another question; was the IBTL too stupid behaviour, or the other content of that post?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It was the language in that post


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

I mean the post I replied the advertiser account's post/thread on hardware section with. I know the language(one word) was the reason for that earlier. The post I am asking about is the: "IBTL!  Admins, incinerate threads/user!" I wonder if it was you who removed that user? He was advertising some site with ?fake? Rolexes, sneakers, and other "Bling" stuff.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry, I don't read all of your posts......that would be called spam, folks report spam posts, and the spammers are booted. There is a spammer report thread already, usually we check that one, as we are all subscribed to it...so, if you started your own off in never never land or replied to a spam post, it could be overlooked


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Aargh. I'm not understanding all what you say :/ Anyway, if that user would've been anything but an adbot and reported it as spam, would I have gotten some second (third) "violation mark" or something?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No.

See:

http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/616169-plea-all-spam-reporters.html

Now, let's get this thread back ontopic


----------

